# 3/14/08 - Outdoor Enthusiasts Urged To Take Care When Fishing And Boating In The Earl



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

As spring approaches and the last of winter's snow and ice melts away, outdoor enthusiasts are reminded that waterways remain frigid and some rivers and streams could be near or at flood stage in coming weeks. These conditions pose special hazards to early season boaters and anglers, according to ODNR.

More...


----------

